# Decrystallization question



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

leave them sealed and set them in a sunny window or dash of the car


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

Or make a warming box. Over time you will use it.


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

We tried several methods on plastic bears with sealed lids. Microwave melts the plastic bottles. 
No matter what method we tried the seals sort of weaken and aren't attached like if they were never heated.
Had a bad habit of putting labels on as we bottled so we tried to figure out a way to gently heat bears or glass canning jars of honey to clear them up. (water is no good if you have labels on already)
That's when one of us got the idea of using our electric blanket. It works but you need to be patient. 12-24 hours which meant we had to keep turning the blanket on. It has a safety timer. Next thing we tried is using a camping cooler and a heating pad.
Put the pad on the bottom and set the bottles on top then close it up. We ran ours on medium. It gets about 140 F.
That's the best way we can come up with. It clears up the crystallized bears overnight. We even used it on chunk honey successfully.


----------



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

Along those same lines, does anyone know the magic temperature that will decrystallize chunk honey (comb honey with extracted honey poured over it)? It would have to be warm enough to melt crystals but cool enough to not deform the comb.


----------



## rookie2531 (Jul 28, 2014)

Thanks for the help. I have glass and plastic, so all this info helps. I appreciate it.


----------



## missybee (Sep 6, 2014)

We have one of those cheap oil heaters, walmart etc for 39 dollars. I turn it on low, put a large cardboard box over it, stack the honey near it. The temperature stays (on low) in the range of 105-115. The bottles that were solid crystals, (plastic) took 2 days to become total liquid. We do turn it off over night for safety reasons. 
It does not seem to bother the seals or the labels. Looks like you just bottled it.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

What My-smokepole says









this is what I use it holds 2 buckets


----------

